# Looking for Bonnet Creek 2br 10/16-10/23



## HeatherMMV (Sep 11, 2021)

Looking for Bonnet Creek 10/16-10/23. I didn't see that this was an excluded weekend when I searched unless more dates have been blacked out for guests.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 11, 2021)

HeatherMMV said:


> Looking for Bonnet Creek 10/16-10/23. I didn't see that this was an excluded weekend when I searched unless more dates have been blacked out for guests.




10/15-16 and 10/22-23 are restricted.  Your dates would have to change to 10/17-10/22.

Maybe someone has something.  There's nothing available now.


----------



## HeatherMMV (Sep 11, 2021)

chapjim said:


> 10/15-16 and 10/22-23 are restricted.  Your dates would have to change to 10/17-10/22.
> 
> Maybe someone has something.  There's nothing available now.



Oh dang, I must be looking at old info then. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## pangodad (Sep 12, 2021)

Bonnet Creek closed Tower 6 foe renovations from Sept 11 - Nov 20 ish.


----------

